# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Shqiperia: Ministria e Arsimit, asnjë simbol fetar në shkolla

## Anesti_55

Ligji i ri nga MASH, asnjë simbol fetar në shkolla  
Mbyllet me ligj beteja e famshme e shamive 

Ministria e Arsimit dhe Shkencës vendos ti japë fund polemikave të herëpashershme për mbajtjen apo përdorimin e simboleve fetare në institucionet arsimore publike, të paktën në ato të arsimit parauniversitar. Në projektligjin e ri për arsimin parauniversitar, Ministria e Arsimit parashikon qartë që asnjë nxënës nuk duhet të paraqitet në shkollë publike me simbole fetare. Ky përcaktim kategorik në ligj, të paktën përsa i

përket arsimit 9-vjeçar dhe atij të mesëm, duket se do të sheshojë betejën mes fesë kryesisht myslimane dhe arsimit, të cilat janë përplasur jo pak herë gjatë këtyre viteve për nxënës apo nxënëse që kërkojnë të vishen me veshje të cilat ua kërkon besimi dhe feja në të cilën ata ose ato aderojnë. Përplasje të tilla ku nxënësit me mjekër dhe nxënëset me shami apo ferexhe nuk janë lejuar të futen në mësim, ka pasur jo vetëm në Tiranë, por dhe në qytete të tjera si Burrel, Durrës etj. Vetëm gjatë 8 viteve të fundit ka pasur 5 raste kur nxënës janë përjashtuar nga shkolla ose nuk janë lejuar që të hyjnë në mësim për shkak të mjekrës dhe të ferexhesë. Në deklarata publike, Ministria e Arsimit ka qenë kategorike në vendimin për të mos lejuar asnjë nxënës që të hyjnë në ambiente arsimore publike me veshje të tilla, por në të gjitha rastet e kontestuara, nxënësit janë lejuar të rikthehen në shkollë vetëm pas reagimit të Komunitetit Mysliman dhe vendimeve të gjykatave, që gjithnjë kanë qenë në të drejtë të tyre. Problematika e ligjeve për arsimin publik të cilat në këtë pikë kanë pasur vend për diskutim, duket se deri më tani, të paktën për njërën palë ka gjetur zgjidhje nga Kushtetuta, e cila edhe pse është ligji themeltar i shtetit, duket se edhe ajo vetë nuk e qartëson konkretisht se deri ku arrijnë të drejtat dhe detyrimet për ushtrimin e fesë në institucionet arsimore publike
..................................................  ........

Sigurisht qe e pergezoj qeverine per kete ligj , por me shqeteson fakti se politika shqiptare nuk eshte serioze ne ne kete ceshtje , pra ne qendrimin e tyre ndaj kerkesave te komunitetit musliman.(turkoshen)Pak kohe me pare ishte vet kryeministri qe pranoi te mbahen ferexhete apo simbolet islamike.Ne Maqedoni kemi nje nje qendrim politik kunder islamizimit te shqiptareve (shkrimi i Arber Xhaferrit)Ne shtypin shqiptar gjithmone e me teper po kemi tema te intelektualeve shqiptare ne sinkron me zotin Xhaferri.
Politikanet e opozites ndonese kane nje lider te krishtere dhe qe mbeshtetet nga greket , akuzojne magiorancen se  po cenon te drejtat e komunitetit musliman, per ndertimin e nje xhamije ne Tirane, ndersa pozita me nje lider mosliman (ateist)nxiton te thote se eshte e gateshme te ndertoje nje moderne.Duke analizuar sa me siper, politika nuk ka ndjeshmeri per reforma per dekulturimin islamik, e atehere  nuk arrije te kuptoj se, kush e inicion rikthimin e ketij ligji te MASH per simbolet?!!!!kush eshte ajo force e pa dukshme qe me sa duket eshte mbi politiken shqiptare?Kush i perzien ujrat e kesaj kenete politike?!

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Mbyllet me ligj beteja e famshme e shamive


sdo myllet kurr sepse ende ka musliman qe jetojn ne kosov dhe kete sdo e lejojn kurr nese duhet do e pagujm edhe me jet por ne asnje menyr sdo lejojm te behet kosova si kina dhe koreja e veriut

----------


## Jack Watson

> sdo myllet kurr sepse ende ka musliman qe jetojn ne kosov dhe kete sdo e lejojn kurr nese duhet do e pagujm edhe me jet por ne asnje menyr sdo lejojm te behet kosova si kina dhe koreja e veriut


Kjo për në Shqipëri, kshuqë shkrefu lol.

Shumë mirë që rregullohen këto gjerëa me ligj, shkolla është laike, as kryq, as shami.

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Kjo për në Shqipëri, kshuqë shkrefu lol.
> 
> Shumë mirë që rregullohen këto gjerëa me ligj, shkolla është laike, as kryq, as shami.


edhe ne shiperi ka musliman qe i mbrojn femijet e tyre dhe qe i shkollojn ata 
dhe keto ligje jan shum te rrezikshme sepse mund te shkaktojn konflikte une llogaris ne veten time nese do me ndodh me vajzen time ather gjith pasurin do e shes dhe jeten time do e jap por sdo lejoj qe vajzes sime ti mohohet shkollimi ne vendin tim

----------


## chino

> ... keto ligje jan shum te rrezikshme sepse mund te shkaktojn konflikte une llogaris ne veten time nese do me ndodh me vajzen time ather gjith pasurin do e shes dhe jeten time do e jap por sdo lejoj qe vajzes sime ti mohohet shkollimi ne vendin tim


Ti e vetmja gje qe ben eshte pak gallate dhe pastaj ulesh dhe i mban shputat qete. Te pergjigjem keshtu sepse e meriton. E meriton sepse e ke formuluar fjaline ne menyre kercenuese. E kush mendon se ka te drejte te kercenoje sepse nuk behet mendimi i tij ligj, e ven veteveten jashte mbrojtjes se ligjit dhe gjitha vlerave te shoqerise, ne te cilen jeton. 

Nuk ju ka askush me shume faj sesa fete qe ju kane genjyer se fanatizmat e tyre i do dikush. Sidomos intelektualet. Shko kerceno hoxhen, i thuaj: Koketul, ne Shqiperi nuk ia varka asnje nga intelektualet (ligjvenesit) shamise se Allahut, pse me ke genjyer.

----------


## TiaraT

> edhe ne shiperi ka musliman qe i mbrojn femijet e tyre dhe qe i shkollojn ata 
> dhe keto ligje jan shum te rrezikshme sepse mund te shkaktojn konflikte une llogaris ne veten time nese do me ndodh me vajzen time ather gjith pasurin do e shes dhe jeten time do e jap por sdo lejoj qe vajzes sime ti mohohet shkollimi ne vendin tim


Po sikur vajza juaj mos e doje shamine?

----------


## MafiaWarz

Kush nuk do ligjin, do burgun shume e thjeshte  :ngerdheshje: 

Ju pergzoi per kete ligj , shpresoj qe se shpejti te ndodh kjo edhe ne Kosove.

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Po sikur vajza juaj mos e doje shamine?


Ja te pergjigjem une, po sikur vajza nuk do shami dhe deshiron te ike nga islami, me ligje islamike te bazuara ne kuran, babai duhet ta vret vajzen e ti , pra tja kepus koken  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ndoshta

Dal nga dal po shkojm drejt humneres,deshirojm ti kopijojm ata te huajt D E M O K R A C I A qe ku na con D E M O K R A C I A,sinjalet e para jon vetem fillimi,do e shihni me pas...

1 - Shkatërrimi i të gjitha qeverive paqedashëse.
2 - Heqja e trashëgimisë.
3 - Zhdukja e pronës private.
4 - Zhdukja e patriotizmit.
5 - Zhdukja e familjes.
6 - Heqja e fesë.
7 - Krijimi i një Qeverie botërore.

*"Ai popull qe emiton dikend tjeter,ai esht me ta "*

Sbehet kjo pun keshtu o Intelektuala deri ku keni shkuar,
Duket qe gjithcka per juve esht Paraja
Nuk shitet Morali o Shqiptar

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Po sikur thone qe Shqiperia po perparon!.
Ne jemi akoma ne kohen kur Zogu mori pushtetin,kemi akoma nevoje per ligje te tilla....
Pastaj shajme dhe Zogun;Zogu paska qene 100 vjet perpara ketyre......

----------


## Sami Hyseni

Nuk dua të futem thellë, por vetëm këtë po e them se, ne vetë, pa qenë të vetëdijshëm, po e kërkojmë sistemin e Xhaxhit Enver, dhe për mendimin tim, *Urdhëro*, sa më shpejt, bile, vetëm me një ndryshim të vogël_*vetëm për Fetë/ Besimet Religjioze.*Le të bëjë, kushdo qfardo të bëjë në shtëpin e tij, pa cenuar as minimumin e të drejtave të njeriut.

----------


## the admiral

> Kjo për në Shqipëri, kshuqë shkrefu lol.
> 
> Shumë mirë që rregullohen këto gjerëa me ligj, *shkolla është laike, as kryq, as shami*.


dyshoj se se do te sbatohet ky ligj si ne france ( me duket se i vetmi vend europian me kete ligj). 
dmth nuk besoj se nje student me kryq ne qafe nuk do lejohet te hyje ne shkolle. pra te vendoset "=" mes nje kryqi ne qafe dhe nje shamie.

po te zbatohet, ok. ligji eshte ligj dhe TE GJITHE duhet t'i perulen......

----------


## Homer

> sdo myllet kurr sepse ende ka musliman qe jetojn ne kosov dhe kete sdo e lejojn kurr *nese duhet do e pagujm edhe me jet* por ne asnje menyr sdo lejojm te behet kosova si kina dhe koreja e veriut


Sa specimene te çuditeshme mba i komunitet ktu ne forum, spo thom cili asht. lol

Ça thu o kertodh?! Per i shami do leni jeten lol 





> Po sikur vajza juaj mos e doje shamine?


Do e paguj me dru .. kshu me jet desha me than, se druni asht luks per kta lloj individsh lol




> dyshoj se se do te sbatohet ky ligj si ne france ( me duket se i vetmi vend europian me kete ligj). 
> dmth *nuk besoj se nje student me kryq ne qafe nuk do lejohet te hyje ne shkolle. pra te vendoset "=" mes nje kryqi ne qafe dhe nje shamie.*
> 
> po te zbatohet, ok. ligji eshte ligj dhe TE GJITHE duhet t'i perulen......


Nji kryq i madh i zbulum nuk lejohet, jo nji i vogel nen bluz. Pra shenja te dukshme fetare, si shami, kippa per çifut ose kryq xxl lol

----------


## the admiral

> Nji kryq i madh i zbulum nuk lejohet, jo nji i vogel nen bluz. Pra shenja te dukshme fetare, si shami, kippa per çifut ose kryq xxl lol


nuk ka lidhje xxl apo xxs.
madhesia eshte dicka relative.
cfare eshte xxl per ty, per dike mund te jete super i vogel.
qeshtja qendron aty ku e permende edhe vete:
"i dukshem apo jo......"

sdq mbetet fakti qe vendet e europes (pervec frances), amerika e kanadaja nuk e kane nje ligj te tille.
ne do u japim mend me sa duket...  :xx: 
si shtet, nuk jemi te zote as te veshim breket tona pa te tjeret, e tani u beme te shpikim gjera te reja para tyre...

sdq nese ligji aprovohet, duhet te zbatohet nga te gjithe... per kete nuk ka pike dyshimi.

----------


## RiGerta

Shkollat publike duhet te mbeten Laike. Perfshi ketu ndalimin e cdo simbolike fetare.

----------


## kleadoni

Te pakten per studimet parauniversitare jam dakord edhe une! Kam qene gjithmone e mendimit qe ne shkolle nuk duhet ekzagjeruar me asgje... eshte nje istitucion publik dhe ne te marrin pjese femije - studente te feve te ndryshme. Po te lejohet te bejne cte duan, qysh ne ate moshe do filloj percarja mes tyre... ndryshe nga c'mesohet ne shkolle qe duhet te ndihmojme njeri tjetrin pa marre parasysh asnje faktor. Nje vajze myslimane qe mban shami, nuk mund te frekuentohet me vajzat e tjera te shkolles qe nuk e mbajne ate e duke menduar qe ne shqiperi nuk jane aq te shumta vajzat qe mbajne shami, i bie qe te jene pak te "menjanuara" nga shoqeria. 
Ose djemt 15-16 vjecare te shkojne me mjeker ne shkolle, ose nje i krishter qe mban nje kryq te madh ne qafe etje, jane kunder etikes se shkolles ku pamja e jashtme dhe veshja e studentit kane shume rendesi. 
Ndaj, per mendimin tim eshte nje ligj i mire per ambjentet shkollore

----------


## BEHARI

> Te pakten per studimet parauniversitare jam dakord edhe une! Kam qene gjithmone e mendimit qe ne shkolle nuk duhet ekzagjeruar me asgje... eshte nje istitucion publik dhe ne te marrin pjese femije - studente te feve te ndryshme. Po te lejohet te bejne cte duan, qysh ne ate moshe do filloj percarja mes tyre... ndryshe nga c'mesohet ne shkolle qe duhet te ndihmojme njeri tjetrin pa marre parasysh asnje faktor. Nje vajze myslimane qe mban shami, nuk mund te frekuentohet me vajzat e tjera te shkolles qe nuk e mbajne ate e duke menduar qe ne shqiperi nuk jane aq te shumta vajzat qe mbajne shami, i bie qe te jene pak te "menjanuara" nga shoqeria. 
> Ose djemt 15-16 vjecare te shkojne me mjeker ne shkolle, ose nje i krishter qe mban nje kryq te madh ne qafe etje, jane kunder etikes se shkolles ku pamja e jashtme dhe veshja e studentit kane shume rendesi. 
> Ndaj, per mendimin tim eshte nje ligj i mire per ambjentet shkollore


cfar do te thuash kur thekson se 
[QUOTE][ose nje i krishter qe mban nje kryq te madh ne qafe etje,/QUOTE]
a mos do te thuash qe te krishteret mund te mbajne nje kryq te vogel>>??

nje dicka doja te shtoja per me vndimin M.A.SH.ne lidhje me ndalimin e simboleve fetare!!
te pakten ketu ku une jetoj ne Angli,femijet nuk i persekuton njeri madje nuk ka asnje ligje qe te i ndaloje per mbajtjen ose jo te simboleve fetare ne shkolla as ne cikel te ulet as ate te mesem ,as ne universitete!!
gjithe ajo cfare ju ndalohet femijve neper shkolla,perjashto universitetet,eshte se nuk u lejohet qe te shkojn ne shkolle pa uniforme,ose then ndryshe nuk i lejon njeri qe te hyjn ne klase me shale ap gjoks te zbuluar!!kete do ishte mire qe MASH te shikonte me ligje!!

----------


## the admiral

> Ose djemt 15-16 vjecare te shkojne me mjeker ne shkolle,


me fal kleadoni, por tani edhe te ndalosh mjekrren me duket kulmi i marrezise...
dikush e mbane mjekren per pune feje, dikush per pune mode e dikush se eshte dembel te rruhet...

si e ben ndryshimin mes ketyre tre kategorive??? ky eshte kthim ne te kaluaren, kur meshkujt nuk lejohej te rrisnin floket...

pastaj desha te te pyes (meqe kam vene re qe ne shumicen e rasteve kam te njejtin mendim me ty), si ka mundesi qe vendet e tjera nuk e bejne nje ligj te tille???
kjo me cudit mua. aq te mencur u beme per 20 vite demokraci, sa t'i japim mend europes e amerikes???

e di ti se ne itali (po te citoj vendin ku jeton) nje murgeshe mund te jape mesim ne shkolle publike???

une jam i pari qe eshte pro laicitetit te shtetit, sepse vetem shteti laik lejon nje demokraci te mirefillte.
por laiciteti i shtetit eshte dicka, dhe mos lejimi i popullit qe te shfaqe besimin qe deshiron eshte dicka tjeter. 

nje ndalim i tille, bie me shume ndesh me parimin e demokracise, se sa perkrah laicitetin e shtetit...

----------


## the admiral

> Shkollat publike duhet te mbeten Laike. Perfshi ketu ndalimin e cdo simbolike fetare.


jo se ne gjermani e angli nuk jane laike... pfff

----------


## kleadoni

[QUOTE=BEHARI;2948762]cfar do te thuash kur thekson se 



> [ose nje i krishter qe mban nje kryq te madh ne qafe etje,/QUOTE]
> a *mos do te thuash qe te krishteret mund te mbajne nje kryq te vogel>>??*
> 
> nje dicka doja te shtoja per me vndimin M.A.SH.ne lidhje me ndalimin e simboleve fetare!!
> te pakten ketu ku une jetoj ne Angli,femijet nuk i persekuton njeri madje nuk ka asnje ligje qe te i ndaloje per mbajtjen ose jo te simboleve fetare ne shkolla as ne cikel te ulet as ate te mesem ,as ne universitete!!
> gjithe ajo cfare ju ndalohet femijve neper shkolla,perjashto universitetet,eshte se nuk u lejohet qe te shkojn ne shkolle pa uniforme,ose then ndryshe nuk i lejon njeri qe te hyjn ne klase me shale ap gjoks te zbuluar!!kete do ishte mire qe MASH te shikonte me ligje!!


Ta shpjegoj une  :buzeqeshje:   E kisha ne kuptimin qe nese nje i krishtere do te mbaj kryqin ne qafe, le ta mbuloj ate gjate oreve qe eshte ne shkolle, dmth ta mbaj poshte bluzes (gje qe fare mire mund ta bej) nderkohe qe nje vazje qe mban shami, nuk ka si ta mbuloj... shamia o mbahet o nuk mbahet. 

Shkollat qe nuk lejojne te hyhet ne klase me shale apo gjoks te zbuluar jane perfekte ne kete aspekt. Sic e shkrova edhe me lart, per mua shkolla eshte istitucioni publik ne te cilin aspketi i jashtem dhe veshja jane kryesoret. Nese ne Shqiperi nuk duan te mbajne uniforma, te mos lejohen vajzat e "pa veshura" e as ato qe me bejne 1 kile tualet. MASH do bente shume shume mire po te nxirrte dhe nje ligj per kete...

----------

